# Island of Mull...Lochaline - Fishnish ferry??



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
Ive travelled to Mull many times before..always by car...always from Oban.

This year we take the M/H.

Its much cheaper to take the Lochaline - Fishnish route.(only 40 miles more)

Has anyone done this?
How was it?.
How good are the approach roads to Lochaline?

Any help or thoughts welcome!
Cheers,
Clemmo


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Used this route in 2008 and will use it again this year. It is a good route - fast crossing and reasonably priced. The only things to watch out for are: grounding the back of the van if you use the Corran ferry; narrow roads to Lochaline, but then the roads on Mull are narrow anyway, so it's good practice.
Keep to the "main" road A861/A884 between Corran and Lochaline. Do not be tempted onto the B8043, even if your satnav wants you to go that way.

Philip


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

It's a good road from Fort William to the turn for Lochaline, and quite scenic. The drive down to Lochaline is one of those typical Scottish single track with passing places and goes on for some time. 

Where are you staying on Mull? There's a good site at Craignure a short drive away from Fishnish and the Craignure Inn just opposite is a good one. Mind the midges in the evening!


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes..have a couple of nights planned at Craignure.

Also at Tobermory and Fiddens farm combined with some wild camping at Calgary and Ben More.

Any good "wild" places?

Thanks


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Here's some snaps to whet the appetite. I found Mull to be very serene, and we'd like to go again.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Can't help with the Ferry we went on from Oban off from Tobermory last year but towards the end of this Blog there is a section on Mull that you might find useful.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-535.html


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

clemmo said:


> Yes..have a couple of nights planned at Craignure.
> 
> Also at Tobermory and Fiddens farm combined with some wild camping at Calgary and Ben More.
> 
> ...


At the beach site at Calgary bay some git has put two massive boulders at the entry to the camping area making it impossible to get a anything wider than a camper van on the grass camp area. There is space on the roadside for a couple of vans but the best place is a carpark just on the bend about 200mtrs before the other camping area. I have seen other vans there overnight, but we parked on the road infront of the wildcamping area as we only noticed the other car park later on.

There is a warning in the toilet block telling you that the water from their taps is not suitable for drinking (cant say wether it is correct)
but we got water in Tobermory.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are a few stopping points.

Basic site at Fidden Farm on the Ross of Mull (56.30856, -6.36383).
Fresh water available from the facilities building at Fionnphort ferry terminal / toilet block (tap on outside wall).

Wild spot(s) along the shores of Loch Na Keal around this point (56.46240, -6.03973).

Possible to overnight on the minor road leading to Ulva ferry. There is a widening in the road for day-time parking but no-one seemed to mind us using it at night.

Toilet dumping can be a bit difficult but if you use green chemicals (or better still a Sog and no chemicals) there are a few public toilet blocks where you can dump when they are not being used. One at Calgary Bay, another at Salen.

Philip


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

We've also emptied the loo at Craignure, although you need to make sure it's quiet, purely because it's the loos at the ferry terminal, so you can get a few people coming & going. There is also an outside tap on the side of the block where we refill.

Gribun / Loch na Keal is great for wilding, plenty of places right off the roadside overlooking the Loch. Sea otters are becoming more common & you'll see them quite regularly along this stretch, particularly if you park up near to new pontoon jetty.

Calgary bay does seem to change, I know there were boulders there, & I bow to Jez's knowledge at this time, but when we last there, the boulders seemed to have been moved apart slightly. I managed to get our van on, but it is a lot smaller than Jez's.

By the same token, although wilding is good there, it's also nice to support the campsites. Angus's site at Tobermory is a great little site, a bit up the hill from Tob itself & basic facilities but clean & well worth the visit, not bad value either. Fidden is also great with brilliant views, & even when wet we didn't get stuck cos of the sandy/tussocky grass.

There were a couple of places on the north stretch of Loch Scridain, about a mile from the A849 junction, although height barriers seem to come & go from here.

We've also stopped at *Garmony Point* although as pointed out by Sallytraffic there's now a "No overnighting" sign. We've stopped there since with no issues.

Have a good trip - I love Mull


----------

